# How long can potatoes stay in the ground?



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

How long can ripe potatoes stay in the ground before they rot? My problem is this: I am on vacation, my yukon golds were ready to be dug up last week, I hear tell that there is a lot of rain coming down back home, and my potatoes are sitting in the ground still undug.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They could last a long time in the ground. They just keep getting bigger. Many people don't dig them up until Nov, Dec, just before the ground freezes.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you meka


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> They could last a long time in the ground. They just keep getting bigger. Many people don't dig them up until Nov, Dec, just before the ground freezes.


They aren't going to get any bigger if the plants are dead! In fact, they will shrink slightly as they cure and dry. Other than that, they may remain in the ground for as long as the soil is reasonably dry and they do not freeze.

Martin


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks martin. the tops did die back.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

If you have moles or voles or mice or rats, you need to dig them as soon as possible. Actually, if you have any of the above, you may not have many unchewed spuds. Happened to me this year...


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine stayed in the ground till December last year, top inch of soil was crusty from freezing, only lost a few that were near the surface. 
But like Katy said, more time for the critters to eat leaving them in the ground for extended periods.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

no moles, but there are rats, racoons, and possum.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Vole is just another name for field mouse. They're everywhere. If they figure out there's a buffet there for the taking, they'll move in


----------

